# 96 Maxima Rear Brakes



## freedomrain3 (Aug 21, 2012)

Greetings to all!
I recently put new pads on the rear brakes and got the system to bleed out OK but now I am losing pressure. After a quick scan of the ground I realized the Passenger side rear brakes were leaking. Upon further inspection I found that the caliper itself was leaking around the piston. I ordered a new rebuild kit but was not sure as to the difficulty in replacing these seals. I have done Harley calipers, Chevy calipers and even Mercury calipers but never a Nissan. Anyone have any experience with this? If so, anything I need to know or special tools required? Thanks in advance for the help! :newbie:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The rear caliper is rather difficult to disassemble/reassemble; it contains several components which are used for the hand brake function, so it's more then just a single piston. One special tool that's needed is long nose C-clip pliers.

IMO, you're better off to buy a complete caliper.


----------

